# What do you consider yourself?



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Working off of Greg's Thread on skier vs mtb'er mentality, I thought it would be interesting to see what everyone considers themselves in the primary sense between the two sports.  Afterall, this forum (to me) seems to be more of skier (snow boarder, etc...) site with a mountain biking section, as opposed to a mountain biking forum like Bikerag.com with a winter sports section.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Skier first, definitely. But mountain biking fills a nice void in the off (ski) season and I've learned to really love it. Not as much as skiing, but it's close. I used to hike and backpack up north a lot, but like skiing that required a lot of travel, overnights, etc., and that's tough to do lately. Luckily, there's a ton of great mountain biking options nearby. I can get in a very satisfying RAW after dinner and I'm home around 9 pm; or I can do an early morning ride on the weekends and get home early enough to do a lot around the house or spend time with the family.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

While I have always been a skier, now I have say that I am really a mountain biker.


----------



## thorski (May 4, 2009)

SKIER 
Mountain biking-quading-and kayaking while i suffer thru the summer months where the only real good thing are chicks in sundresses.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Skier, that always takes priority over biking


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 4, 2009)

I think riding my road bike is great exercise. On a beautiful sunny day it is fun to be on it, but it's always work for me. Skiing is pleasure.

I hike, bike and kayack in the off season, for me I think biking is last on the fun meter.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2009)

I am what I ride...


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

I participate in so many sports and activities that were I to be defined by only one, I could go under a different title for at least one full month of the year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> I participate in so many activities that




we know marc, no need to elaborate :lol:


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> we know marc, no need to elaborate :lol:



You should invite me to parties, I'm really quite entertaining.

I have rated R shows too.


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2009)

A longtime skier who is just starting to get into MTB and I've got the bruises to prove it!


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

I'm a skier first, but the MTB is gaining ground.  I don't think I'd ever drop skiing to MTB or anything like that though.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I'd ever drop skiing to MTB or anything like that though.



that's crazy talk. The ski season around here is short enough indeed.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> that's crazy talk. The ski season around here is short enough indeed.



Eggsactly, though I could see forgoing a long day trip up north in the spring to get a ride in instead...


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

dmc said:


> I am what I ride...



+1
I never really stopped riding my bike and so I am a better MTBer then I am anything else...
Skiing, WWKayaking, and to a lesser extent climbing and bouldering are much more recent hobbies.  In alot of ways, this makes them more fun for me becasue I am so much more challenged by them and enjoy the steeper learning curve with new hobbies.  At the same time, when I got back on the bike after ski, the kayak season, I loved the feeling of being in total control again.  I have moments in my boat or on my skis where the gear "disappears" and I'm just traveling thru space.  These are the best moments.  On my bike, it's always like that...but I have to really push it to get the same rush I do in sports I still suck at.


----------



## Gremf (May 5, 2009)

JD said:


> +1/QUOTE]
> 
> Then you should vote.


----------

